# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Split system AC with pre charged pipes.

## soundman

I'm looking at thowing in a split system aircon, the mechaincal installation and the electrical are no problem. 
AND 
I know that it is follisness to  tray and install open piping with out a suck and charge. 
AND 
 I know there may be warranty issues. 
BUT 
What is the story on installing systems with precharged pipes. 
do they need to be sucked or can they (with care and the correct procedure) simply be connected and run. 
cheers

----------


## president_ltd

> can they (with care and the correct procedure) simply be connected and run.

  legally?  no.

----------


## soundman

Legaly you can't walk directly on a tile roof, not do any plumbing work, cant run a single data cable in your house, cant put a plug on an electrical cord without a licence and a raft of other things. 
But I do not believe this is a safety issue and if it is done correctly not an environmental issue. 
So your comment is no help at all. 
Anybody got a helpfull comment. 
cheers

----------


## chrisp

Soundie, 
There was a great thread somewhere that went through the installation process step by step.  I haven't found it yet, but have a look at these ones: http://www.renovateforum.com/f193/th...tioners-31556/  http://www.renovateforum.com/f193/sp...lumbing-80867/

----------


## Earlybird

> do they need to be sucked or can they (with care and the correct procedure) simply be connected and run. 
> cheers

  Ours was installed without being sucked.  It was a cheap unit for a small bedroom.  The unit had an electronics problem after a few weeks, so warranty was an issue - luckily I was able to sort it out. It is a cool only unit and seems to do the job ok. 
This may be the thread Chrisp was thinking of:  http://www.renovateforum.com/f193/di...llation-24884/

----------


## Master Splinter

You can hire the pump and gauges from some hire places - half day should do it, and it means you'll get maximum efficiency from it.

----------


## chrisp

> This may be the thread Chrisp was thinking of:  http://www.renovateforum.com/f193/di...llation-24884/

  Close!  I think it might have been this one http://www.renovateforum.com/f193/di...llation-75021/

----------


## Smurf

Why aren't you allowed to walk directly on a tiled roof? Serious question...

----------


## president_ltd

soundman: you really need to chill out a bit...   

> Legaly you can't walk directly on a tile roof,

  really? i've never seen such legislation.  can you point me to a reference? i'm sure the Librarian would love to add a link to it.   

> not do any plumbing work,

  one can do some plumbing work legally.  others not.   

> cant run a single data cable in your house,

  actually, you CAN run data cables just not 'permament' ones, i.e. cables that go through walls etc.   

> cant put a plug on an electrical cord without a licence

  really?  same as above, please provide a link to this legislation...   

> and a raft of other things.

  no doubt!   

> But I do not believe this is a safety issue and if it is done correctly not an environmental issue.

  its purely environmental.  What You Should Know about Refrigerants When Purchasing or Repairing a Residential A/C System or Heat Pump | Ozone Layer Protection - Regulatory Programs | US EPA covers it. 
also see Refrigeration and airconditioning - Home Page 
in short, i believe the legislation came into being because DIYers have proven over time that they generally don't have the training/equipment or experience to work with the pipework joins in a manner that didn't let the gas out. (by which time its too late) 
maybe you DO have the necessary clue, knowhow, expertise and equipment. but dare i suggest it, if you DID, then why did you post your query?   

> So your comment is no help at all.

  i thought it was rather succinct actually.

----------


## ozheat

I've seen a few systems that were installed with precharged lines, my biggest concern with them is if you get lines that are too long what do you do with the excess length?
The few that I have seen they left it in a coil next to the condensor which leads to a problem with oil return to the compressor.  
The problem with this is that it can trap all the oil in the bottom of the loops starving the compressor of oil or it will slug the compressor with oil which is non compressible and damage the piston in the compressor.

----------

